# termite sprays



## gkaro (Nov 21, 2010)

All. A project calls for spraying all structural elements with a termiticide. Does anyone have any recommendations? 
Are the ones sold at the depot or lowes diff from the comm brands?


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Most things available to the homeowner won't work well. Something with borax is effective if the wood is impregnated. Solutions with copper usually work, but most have been pulled from the retail market or diluted to the point of being useless. Consider a pro for this.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What exactly is it that you plan on spraying? Ground, foundation, wood somethings being built out of?


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

I structural elements are the wood members, than borate-based spray is what you want. Some examples are Tim-bor, Boracare. As the patent is off, there are now others as well. Look at the active ingredients; you want something that says “disodium octaborate” or close to that. This is a wood treatment only.


If soil treatment is to be done, I like the active ingredient “Fipronil” a lot. 

What part of the country are you in? Would you be targeting subterranean or drywood termites or both? That will be a major factor is chemical/treatment choice.


----------



## gkaro (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the info.
I'm in southern Ontario Canada.
Yes its for the wood only.


----------



## gkaro (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi. Thanks for your previous response on the termite spray. I found a guy that will do this but he suggested "dragnet" or dragon something....sounds like. 

Do you know this product?


----------

